# Scotts 2046



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm looking for a schematic for a Scotts 2046 riding mower, that shows how the transmission belt tension spring is connected. The John Deere dealer has put the spring on twice and it rubs the drive belt causing the belt to cut the spring and fail. The dealer claims they were never given drawings for this model. HELP PLEASE !!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

See if this helps any.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=53958&stc=1&d=1202852037
John Deere - Parts Catalog - Frame 5.pdf


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes 30YT, thats the spring (#8) I'm referring to. I'll get back to you, once the weather clears and I get a chance to drop the deck and have a look.
Thank You
Caz


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

30YT, would you have anything that shows where the other end of that spring attaches ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

None of the parts illustrations show the hook up of the spring. One end obviously hooks up to the idler arm bracket, the other end will most likely hook around a bolt or tab on the frame. Look around in the general area slightly beyond the area where the spring reaches for a bolt, rod or tab extending down that the spring could hook around.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks 30YT, hopefully i'll get to it tomorrow.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

The front end is hooked on a tab. The spring had the belt trapped between it and a guide bar. Bad install Twice (and design) by john deere. It's still awfully close to the belt. 
If i have any more problem i think there is room to drill another hole on the tab to move the spring a little farther from the belt. Thanks 30YT : )


----------

